# Kangertech Protank IV



## Stosta (27/4/16)

I haven't had any experience with the Protank range, from my understanding it was always aimed at MTL and smaller devices. This one looks as though it is an attempt at a full-blown RBA, but with the option of factory coils.






Seems like a really tall tank. Also with a side fill option which is a new step for them. I think the child-lock function is soon going to be required by law in European countries (which sucks because a lot of these tanks are hard enough to open already).

Nice velocity-style build deck, and those factory coils look like the normal SSOCC coils. I like that I can use the same coils across all Kangertech tanks, this will go on my "must have" list for sure.

*SOURCE - http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-protank-4-clearomizer*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

I want one just because it's called the ProTank... those were the tanks in their day!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ET (27/4/16)

O hello my pretty. Very very pretty protank. Yes you are

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto (27/4/16)

Will probably be really affordable as well.


----------



## Duffie12 (27/4/16)

So how will this be different from the Toptank?


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Very interesting
Thanks for posting this @Stosta 

I had so much vaping time on the little Protank Mini 2 back in the day. And had lots of fun building coils for it.

So its all grown up now and looks like quite a mean machine. Would love to try it.

My only concern is their comment that it does MTL and lung hits. i have yet to find a device that does both of these well. If they can pull this off well, they have a winner then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton (28/4/16)

That looks like a good product. I have a nano tank on my subvod and been using it daily for over four months. No leaks, good vape production and good quality of build. Good company and value for money.
This protank will be a winner, Kangertech are prolific with their output.


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/4/16)

I like. Nice to see we have the option of dual builds. Definitely on my to buy list.

Child Lock, OMG are we going see this on all Kanger's marketing now.

BTW, is this showing that it will be supplied with a separate component for side filling ?


----------



## blujeenz (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> BTW, is this showing that it will be supplied with a separate component for side filling ?


Nope, the droplet is showing where you fill it after pulling up on the top ring.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

I see these are available to rder internationally! Look at the black one!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Dat tank doe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

